# dri problems

## flamingpi6C73

I dont have any clue what I am supposed to do, I have looked through about 20 forums, and none of them had the same problem I have.  I have an old laptop, and I am trying to get direct rendering working.  At this point I dont even know where to start, so I'll just post my current xorg.conf, and lspci, if someone could help, that would be GREAT.

xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
>     Load        "dbe"   
> 
>     Load        "freetype"
> ...

 

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 02)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)
> 
> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 01)
> ...

 

----------

## sugar

You'll find the ati faq of good use

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

Feel free to post back if you have any problems

----------

## flamingpi6C73

no soup.... It didnt work, with fglrx in xorg.conf, it says "(EE) No device found." and with radeon in xorg.conf xorg starts, and says that it is using mesa, and my fps is smaller than it was before, it used to be like 400... after that it's like 180..

EDIT: Oh, my bad, didnt realize that the thing got rid of my options, got it back up to 400 with radeon driver, but still no dri... stupid me...

----------

## sugar

when you modprobe the module, does everything go ok?

----------

## flamingpi6C73

it says this when I modprobe, but everything else looks good:

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: Error inserting agpgart (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko): Invalid module format

 

but my lsmod says this:

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> fglrx                 384108  0 
> 
> snd_pcm_oss            32928  0 
> ...

 

----------

## sugar

 *flamingpi6C73 wrote:*   

> it says this when I modprobe, but everything else looks good:
> 
>  *Quote:*   WARNING: Error inserting agpgart (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko): Invalid module format 
> 
> but my lsmod says this:
> ...

 

got agp in kernel?

----------

## flamingpi6C73

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

but i had it as module... if that makes any difference

EDIT: ok i thought i had it built as module... apparently not...

----------

## ank

You need agpgart and agp for chipset on your MB. Something like this:

agpgart

nvidia-agp

fglrx

In your case it is intel not nvidia:

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)

----------

## flamingpi6C73

ok... i rebuilt with:

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

and btw /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6(which hasnt changed yet, exept for the addition of agpgart at the begining after rebuilding):

agpgart

intel-agp

fglrx

still a no-go

----------

## ank

After compiling kernel you shuld rebuild fglrx drivers. Boot system and pres I for interactive then skip xdm, rebuild ati-drivers, load fglrx module and switch to ati with: eselect opengl set ati

----------

## flamingpi6C73

ok... i rebuilt it... but guess what.... same problem... i think we strayed from the actual problem, because after rebuilding kernel fglrx doesnt come up with the error, however again the problem doesnt seem to be the module, because when it was the module it gave me an "(EE) Error loading module "fglrx"" now it just gives me the "(EE) No device found"

----------

## ank

First you should check with lsmod if all 3 modules are loaded then coment some lines in xorg.conf

Section "Device"

Identifier "ATI Radeon"

Driver "radeon"

BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

#Option "DDCMode" "on"

#Option "BIOSHotkeys" "on"

#Option "pci retry"

#Option "AGPMode" "4"

#Option "AGPFastWrite" "on"

#Option "BIOSHotKeys" "on"

EndSection

so just the basic is in. When this works you can always tweak more. Propably not the reason but do you really have two Option "BIOSHotkeys" "on" lines in xorg.conf? And if you use fglrx change Driver "radeon" to Driver "fglrx" You can only use one of this two. If you use 

radeon 

you must have: agpgart, intel-agp, dri, radeon   in modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and Driver "radeon" in xorg.conf

if you use fglrx

you must have: agpgart, intel-agp, fglrx  in modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and Driver "fglrx" in xorg.conf

----------

## flamingpi6C73

yes all three are :

```

 $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            32928  0

snd_mixer_oss          14848  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            28544  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6656  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                43984  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7052  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           26908  1

snd_ac97_codec         80032  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2944  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                65284  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              17668  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    41828  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7944  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

radeon                101152  2

drm                    64920  3 radeon

intel_agp              18844  1

agpgart                24268  2 drm,intel_agp

```

and i have already told you the results of the fglrx driver... i get the "(EE) no device found" error... 

as for the radeon one... dri in modules.autoload/kernel-2.6? i put it in, and it says that it failed to load the module dri...

----------

## sugar

you might want to try commenting out the extensions in xorg when you try with the radeon driver

----------

## flamingpi6C73

what extensions?

----------

## sugar

:!:

sorry. My bad. There re none.

Have you tried unmasking the latest drivers?

----------

## flamingpi6C73

installed latest ati-drivers, and rebooted

glxinfo:

direct rendering: No

fglrxinfo:

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20060327 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE NO-TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.1)

glxgears:

2094 frames in 5.1 seconds = 410.056 FPS

2040 frames in 5.1 seconds = 397.491 FPS

2040 frames in 5.1 seconds = 398.283 FPS

2040 frames in 5.1 seconds = 397.943 FPS

2040 frames in 5.1 seconds = 398.069 FPS

1952 frames in 5.0 seconds = 390.097 FPS

seemingly still no luck

----------

## sugar

??

It DRI wasn't working you'd get this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> display: :0.0 screen: 0
> 
>   OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
> ...

 

----------

## sugar

Oh! i see what the problem is.

In xorg.conf, its "dri", not "DRI" if I'm not mistaken

edit: nevermind. its ok how it is

----------

## sugar

Compile agp into the kernel?

----------

## flamingpi6C73

that's how it was originally...

ok if i am getting the right thing for fglrxinfo, shouldn't glxinfo tell me direct rendering: Yes?... At least that's what I would think... but I'm a n00b so I could be wrong..

----------

## sugar

Well, you're using the driver, but you don't have dri, and it seems that most of the time, when people have this problem, its because there's a problem with the AGP not loading properly.

Just to make sure, in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 you have intel_agp, not intel-agp?

----------

## flamingpi6C73

well it was intel-agp, but i changed it to intel_agp, and rebooted, no difference

----------

## madisonicus

 *ank wrote:*   

> eselect opengl set ati

 

This is a crucial step.  I haven't worked with ATI at all, but I've gotten the exact same sort of behavior flamingpi6C73 describes with an NVIDIA card when I haven't done this step.  Everything seems like it should work, I get some graphics but no accelleration.

Would suggest you double check that this is set properly.

GL,

m

----------

## flamingpi6C73

is that a one time thing or do you need to do it every boot? because i have run that like 7 times... ill try again to make sure...

----------

## flamingpi6C73

I tried it again... and still same results

----------

## sugar

moudles loading at boot?

----------

## flamingpi6C73

yes, I get the a message that says "autoloaded 3 modules" or w/e, and lsmod shows all three

lsmod:

radeon                101152  2

drm                    64920  3 radeon

intel_agp              18844  1

agpgart                24268  2 drm,intel_agp

----------

## sugar

Hey, someone has the same problem (no solution there though)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-505883-highlight-dri+fglrx.html

I'm stumped, 

Have you got

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev fglrx radeon vesa"

In your make.conf file? (you probably don't need the radeon flag)

----------

## flamingpi6C73

no fbdev... but vesa, fglrx, and radeon yes, I suppose I shall try that now then.

----------

## sugar

do you have the dri use flag enabled?

----------

## flamingpi6C73

yup

my make.conf is a bit of a mess, but here it is:

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

(I just added the fbdev, and doing emerge --newuse)

----------

## sugar

what version of xorg are you using?

I don't personally have an ati card (well, I DO, but a mach64 doesn't really count...I have dri though and its never a problem anymore :P lol), but my gf does. I'll start up her lappy and check the config...its an old config though...its needs an update...

----------

## flamingpi6C73

7.0

----------

## sugar

oh!

Put this in your device section, in the next line under fglrx.

Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

That should make it use the kernel agpgart.

----------

## flamingpi6C73

... will that really help though? if i use fglrx it tells me that no device is found... and agpgart isnt built into the kernel anymore, it's built as a module...

----------

## sugar

 *flamingpi6C73 wrote:*   

> ... will that really help though? if i use fglrx it tells me that no device is found... and agpgart isnt built into the kernel anymore, it's built as a module...

 

Apparently, by internal, it means there's an agp module built in to the fglrx driver. Using that line will force the use of the module supplied by the kernel.

Sounds weird to me! Its worth a go though.

----------

## flamingpi6C73

no good... with "Driver  'fglrx'" with or without the UseInternalAGPGART line gives this message

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) No devices detected.
> 
> Fatal server error:
> 
> no screens found
> ...

 

----------

## sugar

My gf is using the radeon driver. It doesn't really work so great, but its good enough for what she needs it for. Its not so much help if you want to get the fglrx driver working

I've seen someone further with this problem. I'm totally out of ideas, except updating to xorg 7.1

----------

## flamingpi6C73

well if i could get dri working with the radeon driver that would be great, because all i really want is dri, dont care what driver im using to get it...

----------

## sugar

 *flamingpi6C73 wrote:*   

> well if i could get dri working with the radeon driver that would be great, because all i really want is dri, dont care what driver im using to get it...

 

what happens when you try the radeon driver then? you need to put it in your autoload.d file, but I think you've already mentioned that its loading on boot...whats the output of glxinfo with the radeon driver?

----------

## flamingpi6C73

#glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: No

... since xorg wouldnt start with the fglrx driver, all the glx fglrx and glxgears stuff i have posted was from the radeon driver

----------

## Illissius

Forgive me if I'm mistaken, but I was under the impression that fglrx only supports Radeon 8500 and later -- whereas here we have a Mobility M6, aka Radeon 7000. So experimenting with ATI's proprietary drivers would be rather futile, I think.

----------

## flamingpi6C73

alright, and how do i get dri working with Driver "radeon"?

----------

## Illissius

That's something I would rather like to know, as well.

----------

## sugar

 *flamingpi6C73 wrote:*   

> alright, and how do i get dri working with Driver "radeon"?

 

so, just to recap, you need to

1. you've set the driver to raedon in xorg.conf

2. you've loading the modules in the right order in autoload.d (agpgart, intel-agp, radeon, dri or something...you should check it, or configure your kernel again and just build it in)

3. Check to see if your card is supported. I notice that the 7500 is not supported. I'm not sure if the 7000 is (which is yours).

----------

## flamingpi6C73

does dri have to be there? because it tells me 'failed to load module: dri' when there, so I dont know that i have it.

----------

